# Whip finishing tool ?



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone know where I can buy a true extended reach whip finishing tool ? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Panfisher1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Check with Brian and the crew at Mad River Outfitters.
They can probably get you hooked up.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Skippy said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a true extended reach whip finishing tool ? Thanks for any input.


https://www.ebay.com/p/1201467556?i...dwuf-EqgiPmnzJO2BkqCa-uVXqW-5eWRoCl1MQAvD_BwE

you can make one from bicycle spindle.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Whip knot is very very easy to do by hand with just a bit of practice


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Panfisher. I'll order there bigger one in. 
Snag, your web site wouldn't come up.
DHower, I'm 72 years old and my fingers just don't work the way they used to.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Skippy said:


> Thanks Panfisher. I'll order there bigger one in.
> Snag, your web site wouldn't come up.
> DHower, I'm 72 years old and my fingers just don't work the way they used to.


it work for me now.
just search
*Hareline Dubbin Inc. Extended Whip Finisher T8562EX*


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't even use mine 99.5% of the time. You have a lot more contriol doing it by hand.


----------

